# Lockdown a day late



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Think I’ve counted wrong...does lockdown day 18 include day I put eggs in incubator cos if it does ive just locked down day 19. Will everything be ok?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Everything will be fine. 

Once years ago I marked the calendar on the wrong week for when I set them. They were in the incubator behind my desk. I'm sitting at my computer when I hear peeping coming from behind me. It was a chick that hatched and was standing in the turner.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Everything will be fine.
> 
> Once years ago I marked the calendar on the wrong week for when I set them. They were in the incubator behind my desk. I'm sitting at my computer when I hear peeping coming from behind me. It was a chick that hatched and was standing in the turner.


Thank you! Put my mind at rest x


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're more than welcome. Now in payment it would be great to see pics of the new babies.


----------

